# Extremely Lethargic on HGH....



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Been on HGH for 11 weeks now and I currently extremely lethargic to the point of it being an effort to walk up the stairs. All started off fine other than loss of sleep which sorted itself after about 3-4 weeks. Got HGH sides, fatloss came almost immediately, diet is on point. It seems the longer and the higher dosage I'm running the more lethargic I'm becoming, im having broken sleep again and this is in turn leading to minor injuries. I'm currently on 7iu ed which I planned on staying with for at least another 3 months.

From research on the web I've seen a few others have had this problem at high dosage but then many say they get better results with higher doses and one should run a high a dose as one can afford. Is this just a matter of individuals? Should I back the dose off a bit or will the lethargy pass the longer in run this dose?

cheers


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

How much are you taking at once?

I have no issue with 2-3iu 2 or 3 times a day and that was pretty much from the get go.


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah I started on 3 iu and worked my way up mate. Currently doing 3iu AM and 4iu PWO/ lunch time. Sometimes only 3-4 hours between jabs. Is this an issue? Also Should I be splitting dose down further?


----------

